
Looking inside a Linux powered slot machine - buovjaga
https://nibblestew.blogspot.com/2018/02/looking-inside-linux-powered-slot.html
======
moondev
Awesome! Would be interesting to know more about the software and how they
test it all. I wonder what percentage of slot machines run linux? I would
assume most due to no liscensing fees?

